# Sc10 setup!



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

Need help setting my sc10 I'm running a tekin rx8 and pro4 4600kv setup with stock spur and 16t pinion it was 200' degrees the other should I go up or down on teeth ? What should I put in the diffs? Thanx everyone


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

wow check timing or for some biding 200 degrees is toooo hot


----------



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok how do I check timing ? Everything is good on it


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Mario713 said:


> Need help setting my sc10 I'm running a tekin rx8 and pro4 4600kv setup with stock spur and 16t pinion it was 200' degrees the other should I go up or down on teeth ? What should I put in the diffs? Thanx everyone


16t is too high for that motor you need to be around 13/14. with the pinion removed does the truck roll free? we get around 150* with the 4000 and 4600. setup wise if you are not running the "pin mod" use 30k in the front dif and 5k rear.
25wt oil f/r
front 1.5* toe in and -1* front camber
outside on arms middle on tower

rear -1.5* camber
3-2 rear block
inside on arms middle on tower


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Great tuning tips, Marcus...I would carefully lift the front and rear of the SC-10 and set it over onto the bench, making sure it doesn't fall off and break. Then I would place a brand new TEN SCTE roller in it's place and transfer all my electronics into it from the SC-10. Set up the elecs and you're ready to go!!


----------



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I need to get a 14 and 13 ? Whats the pin mod?


----------



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Great tuning tips, Marcus...I would carefully lift the front and rear of the SC-10 and set it over onto the bench, making sure it doesn't fall off and break. Then I would place a brand new TEN SCTE roller in it's place and transfer all my electronics into it from the SC-10. Set up the elecs and you're ready to go!!


lol I can't I just got this thing


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-off-road/511493-official-sc10-4x4-thread-559.html thats the pin mod lol

i run 50k front 5k back (diffs)
30w front 25 rear both 1.2 pistons (shocks)
5.5 novak hv 16t +6 degrees of boost with fan mod stays in the 130s

oh i drove a scte i must say it got me thinking.....


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Great tuning tips, Marcus...I would carefully lift the front and rear of the SC-10 and set it over onto the bench, making sure it doesn't fall off and break. Then I would place a brand new TEN SCTE roller in it's place and transfer all my electronics into it from the SC-10. Set up the elecs and you're ready to go!!


but then you would go slower!:rotfl:

apparently you havent run against mine yet!!!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-off-road/511493-official-sc10-4x4-thread-559.html thats the pin mod lol
> 
> i run 50k front 5k back (diffs)
> 30w front 25 rear both 1.2 pistons (shocks)
> ...


AE is back trust me, it was just a slight learning curve just like the losi when it first came out. drive mine and i promise you will come back to the good side!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> but then you would go slower!:rotfl:
> 
> apparently you havent run against mine yet!!!


Haha! We'll have to line them up one day at Katy and see who gets to the other end first (without getting RUN OVER)! I know I've been RUN INTO by your truck a time or two at Katy!!! :work:

Straight UP!! 2(that's the number two, not number three)S lipo and Tekin Pro-4 4000


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Haha! We'll have to line them up one day at Katy and see who gets to the other end first (without getting RUN OVER)! I know I've been RUN INTO by your truck a time or two at Katy!!! :work:
> 
> Straight UP!! 2(that's the number two, not number three)S lipo and Tekin Pro-4 4000


Oh, and MMP with NO advance (0 deg timing, SmartSense activated)
And I sent you a PM for a reality check...


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine tops out @ 37 mph havent raced agaisnt any1 yet lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Oh, and MMP with NO advance (0 deg timing, SmartSense activated)
> And I sent you a PM for a reality check...


last time i checked i had the quickest lap time at Katy:mpd:
there is no rule against modding as thats part of the game, i havent run my Exo chassis at katy yet but i can tell you now, your in trouble!! LOL

im also runnnig 2s saddlepacks and can make ten minutes easily HAHAHA!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

UH HUM...............didn't I tie your best lap time at Katy last time out with the Losi, Marcus???? And then when all of the SC10's were falling apart in the main, my Losi put 2 laps down on the field? And then without touching a thing, TQ'd at the River Track and put the field a lap down? 

Just sayin'........I think Losi's have the best track-record around here


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> UH HUM...............didn't I tie your best lap time at Katy last time out with the Losi, Marcus???? And then when all of the SC10's were falling apart in the main, my Losi put 2 laps down on the field? And then without touching a thing, TQ'd at the River Track and put the field a lap down?
> 
> Just sayin'........I think Losi's have the best track-record around here


that was not the record, i went 34.1 the week before that when racing against Jason.( i actually think Jason has also run some 34.1's too, just not that day or in a race)
i was not in that main remember i didnt race SC that night to give you a break from the 2 lap stomping you took in E buggy! HAHAHAHA LOL

and remember until smiley got his losi the Jammin and hypers were superior and i am sure that if he got a AE it would then be superior! we have all been around long enough to know the game BUT with CT getting his AE back on track and mine running as good as it is the writing is on the wall!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL......I think someone is campaigning for an AE sponsorship, or is trying to pump their line of aftermarket products 

I'm just sayin'.......all I see every time I've raced SC in the last few months is people wrenching on their SC10's.

Oh, and where are all those Associated 1/8 Buggies in the A-mains???

Oh, and why don't you go ahead and tell us why you didn't run SC at that last race at Katy.......don't I recall your SC10 being on the bench broken???? Or am I mistaking it for the one with the broken arm? Or was it the one with the messed up slipper? Or was it the one with the belt problem? ????


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

actually i am not an AE fanboy, run losi's most of life and actually didnt care for AE. only got this truck for business purposes and it has served well.


i didnt run because my ESC wouldnt work, had nothing to do with the truck it did not break. there was only 2 sc10's that night and the second one had assembly issues on his part, i havent broken anything on mine yet except a belt.

i wonder how fast your losi would be with legal offset wheels!!! your tires stick out halfway out of the body!

the broken arm you are referring to was the one i broke on my e buggy and still cleaned you out with a mugen arm and no front suspension! HEHEHE


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I swapped to the correct off-set wheels at the River and it's even faster and more consistent now 

I must concede that I did get a buggy beat-down from Marcus, even with his wonky arm


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Y'all are funny! You all know that the Durango DESC410 is the best! SMDH!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dunno. All I know is, I raced my SC10 for the first time at Katy 2 weeks ago, running a 6.5 SC4X (undergeared as it turns out), with a setup I just guessed at. TQ'd, won, lapped everyone but 2nd place in the main. And that girly looking pink and gray Losi was about 10 feet from going a lap down when the bell rang. NO IDEA whose truck that was ha! One practice pack, 3 quals, 10 minute main. No breakage, never touched the truck. Jason was definitely able to turn quicker laps (Richard was also), but not as consistently. 4.5 motor is here now, and about to order a few tuning options for it. We will see.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Let's see what the A-Main looks like at the Toys For Tots race.........


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I swapped to the correct off-set wheels at the River and it's even faster and more consistent now
> 
> I must concede that I did get a buggy beat-down from Marcus, even with his wonky arm


i figured it would be , now you need to convince some of your brothers to do the same!!

Game on at the TFT race! Luz wont be here so maybe Chris can rep Rango and squeeze into the A where i will be sitting comfortably in front of CV in Q2 or Q3!! so we are having triple mains there right?

Good job CJ way to rep AE and BTW CJ's truck is not really modded at all and he still put it on the SCTE first time out.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Cj post a pic of ur truck! And can any1 give me some driving tips lol oh do u guys use drag brake?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

My truck is modded now. i finally put the clutch basket in yesterday lol. I can take pics, but it looks like normal sc1044 pretty much. except for electronics placement (no Rx box) and weight around sides. The rest is just a matter of shock oil, ride height, and spacers and you can't see that. CV, it won't be in the A at TfT cause I'm not running it. The 2wd needs some love.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

cjtamu said:


> Dunno. All I know is, I raced my SC10 for the first time at Katy 2 weeks ago, running a 6.5 SC4X (undergeared as it turns out), with a setup I just guessed at. TQ'd, won, lapped everyone but 2nd place in the main. And that girly looking pink and gray Losi was about 10 feet from going a lap down when the bell rang. NO IDEA whose truck that was ha! One practice pack, 3 quals, 10 minute main. No breakage, never touched the truck. Jason was definitely able to turn quicker laps (Richard was also), but not as consistently. 4.5 motor is here now, and about to order a few tuning options for it. We will see.


I wouldn't be braggin too much, now...TQ'd by only TWO seconds and lost a heat to that same Losi by about 3-4 turns as I remember it...then I also remember running that SC-10 down in the 3rd heat and finishing right on his ***, because I could have bumped him outta the way with 2 turns to go (he made his truck really WIDE). Also, he beat the DRIVER in the A main, not the truck- I got wrecked going into the first turn and had to try and play catch up after that!! Let's tell it more like it REALLY was, why don't we?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have only been back in this game for about 6 months now, fellas...after almost 20 years since I last raced offroad competitively (2WD RC-10 Stock Class) I think I can brag about turning SC laps only 2 sec's off the record at Katy!! (Got 36.4 from last race)
Just wait til my driving skills are back to where they were years ago, HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> last time i checked i had the quickest lap time at Katy:mpd:
> there is no rule against modding as thats part of the game, i havent run my Exo chassis at katy yet but i can tell you now, your in trouble!! LOL
> 
> im also runnnig 2s saddlepacks and can make ten minutes easily HAHAHA!!


I got a couple 2S packs that will hang for 10 min's plus, too...we need to do some heads up comparison for real because like I said, on any given day either SCT can drum the field!! I haven't even tried a 3S setup in my Losi yet- I have run the 2-pole 4.5 550 can motors and it was fast, but not as efficient as the 4-poles (Castle & Tekin). I just wish I had my driving mojo back already 'cause that's the only thing you and the others got me covered with right now Marcus!! Props to your driving skills, Bro! :cheers:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL at richard. not bragging, just giving you Losi guys a hard time. Remember, this was my first time out with, it will only get better. I already said i couldnt match your fast laps, but that will change. Nobody was doing 34 that night though. I think jason's best in practice was a 36, maybe a high 35.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

cjtamu said:


> LOL at richard. not bragging, just giving you Losi guys a hard time. Remember, this was my first time out with, it will only get better. I already said i couldnt match your fast laps, but that will change. Nobody was doing 34 that night though. I think jason's best in practice was a 36, maybe a high 35.


LOL, Chris I know you were...and we are all having fun with this thread. I just couldn't sit there and let you get away with that TALL tale of how the racing went that day. And doesn't Marcus have a true pink/silver SC-10? The nose of my SCTE is actually dayglo RED for all the colorblind SC-10 racers out there, LOL :walkingsm
Everybody will be a little quicker now that we took out that bump leading into the back straight and put a berm in that corner!!:dance: You got a choice of riding the berm on the outside or braking/cutting the corner...it is a BIG improvement IMO.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The biggest things that night were the ruts at the end of the front straight and the big hole that developed in the chicane into the back. It was probably close to second a lap difference having to adjust for those. From what I've seen of it lately, Marcus' truck is stout. He has it adjusted to suit his driving. He's always been able to turn fast laps, but now he's able to string them together. Don't think I have anything for him at this point, but I have some setup changes for my truck that should make it better. Also some new ponies and better idea on gearing so y'all can pull me 15 feet on the straights anymore LOL.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, the inner chicane is a mess...mother nature is taking care of the front straight- every good shower smooths it out a little more. Looks like the chicane has washed down to the white clay foundation and that stuff is too chunky to work by hand. Hopefully we'll have our machinery back to fix that soon. Tank has also been talking about a re-config but I'm not aware of the specific plan/date for that- ya'll will have to ask him about it. 
I've watched Marcus at Katy and Mike's and he is just plain smooth as a driver- that's what I am trying to get back to...Horsepower is as easy as bolting in a bullet motor and gearing up w/ good battery, but the driving part takes lotsa track time and laps, timing the jumps, bumps and corners, that's where I'm losing all my time right now. The race isn't won on the straights IMO...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nope, not unless you're drag racing. Gearing was the actual issue, just not enough top speed on straights or enough to carry the double consistently. I had left extra pinions at the house. WIll actually probably stick with the 6.5 at Katy, I can go up at least one, and probably 2 teeth on pinion from where I was. Motor came off under 150 after 10 minutes and only used about 2900 maH. I did pick up a 4.5, should work nicely at Mike's, River, Ultimate.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris i could have sold you a basket for cheap, got one i only used once, didnt like it it engages too fast for our tracks, 2 Garodisc work much better and are less of a hassle. one big doe's SC10 we used the SC10 garodisc for the front slipper and the RC10 Garodisc for the rear and its pretty **** good for not being pinned!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

How often do u have to replace the disc?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

hoping to have mine lined out by the toys for tots race.


----------



## Mario713 (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys where do I get the aluminum centerframe


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> How often do u have to replace the disc?


NEVER, the Garodisc do not wear out or glaze!

Mario you can order direct from Exotech just search them.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

how u guys making it jump better? i cut some more out of the body but havent gone to the track. but i was wondering if any of this bodies will make it jump easier.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*still a kite*

I have tried these both and still fly like a kite and I belive in short course the tires have to cover the tires. Lets note try to butcher the class.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

+1 mine jumps fine , or at least as good as you can get for an SC. make sure you are not on throttle once the truck leaves the ground and the front will stay level, its when you hold the throttle that the front comes up in the air and parachutes.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

well i just got done re soldering all my cables, and putting a diff rx with a longer antena cuz i broke the module antenna lol but solder it back together also i was getting glitches when landing jumps too. im not giving up yet on sc since most of the floppiness its me and not the truck lol and not to mention starting all over when i have the truck running allrdy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Dunno. All I know is, I raced my SC10 for the first time at Katy 2 weeks ago, running a 6.5 SC4X (undergeared as it turns out), with a setup I just guessed at. TQ'd, won, lapped everyone but 2nd place in the main. And that girly looking pink and gray Losi was about 10 feet from going a lap down when the bell rang. NO IDEA whose truck that was ha! One practice pack, 3 quals, 10 minute main. No breakage, never touched the truck. Jason was definitely able to turn quicker laps (Richard was also), but not as consistently. 4.5 motor is here now, and about to order a few tuning options for it. We will see.


You won a race?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rcfishing said:


> well i just got done re soldering all my cables, and putting a diff rx with a longer antena cuz i broke the module antenna lol but solder it back together also i was getting glitches when landing jumps too. im not giving up yet on sc since most of the floppiness its me and not the truck lol and not to mention starting all over when i have the truck running allrdy


Altering antennas rarely works. What exactly did you do?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

i was trying to do a mod to the tx by putting the antenna inside the tx all was good till the antenna cable broke lol so i re solder it. (it broke at the base of the antenna) if that makes sense


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gary said:


> You won a race?


It pretty much amounted to a gimme, Gary...right Chris? LOL


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Gary, I had all the Team LOFT drivers behind me ha ha ha.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

cjtamu said:


> Yeah Gary, I had all the Team LOFT drivers behind me ha ha ha.


LOL, Chris!! You got LUCKY that day! Wait 'til the next one when we have a FULL field of SC! (I believe that will be this coming Sunday) :slimer::slimer::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Can guarantee the full field won't include me. swim meet this weekend. Bummed, i want to try the truck with the setup changes.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

cjtamu said:


> Can guarantee the full field won't include me. swim meet this weekend. Bummed, i want to try the truck with the setup changes.


I know what you mean, there...sucks when you can't play with new stuff.hwell:


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

hey Marcus how fast is the shipping on Rcshox? i need some slipper pads for saturday. and what setup would b good for ultimate rc?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

usually ships within 24hrs, never been to ultimate.


----------

